# Starting Cron



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Is this a good command to start Cron from my author file?

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond


Mines doesn't seem to start up on reboot.

I am hacked with Sapper...


----------



## binky123 (Jun 1, 2008)

Maybe the directory /var/spool/cron/crontabs is missing on reboot.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

If you used the Zipper to hack your tivo, your crontab is stored in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/crontab, and then there's a symlink in /var/spool that points to it.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

rbautch said:


> If you used the Zipper to hack your tivo, your crontab is stored in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/crontab, and then there's a symlink in /var/spool that points to it.


Thanks Russ, what is the exact command that goes in the start up file to run it?

Now I have this but it doesn't seem to work either.

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/var/spool/cron/crontabs/


----------



## binky123 (Jun 1, 2008)

It probably should be this:

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/enhancements/crond


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Soapm said:


> Thanks Russ, what is the exact command that goes in the start up file to run it?
> 
> Now I have this but it doesn't seem to work either.
> 
> ...


It should be this:

```
/busybox/crond
```


----------

